# Plant ID 2



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Help me identify this plant please. Its the red one. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Myriophyllum tuberculatum_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=114&category=genus&spec=Myriophyllum


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks again!


----------

